# food available @ pet store???



## jelevy (Sep 12, 2004)

Anybody know if there is a good food that i can buy at the fish store/pet store that I can give my P that he'll eat and will be good for him. It would make life easier ya know?

Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp???
Jumbo Shrimp Freeze Dried "treat" by TETRA???
Freeze Dried Krill???

Will my caribe eat this stuff???


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

frozen food from the grocery store is better and cheaper...

frozen smelt, shrimp and fish fillets are good... bait shop worms are also nutricious


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my fish love the freeze dried krill, alos you can get fresh uncooked shrimp and catfish fillet at the grocery store


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

i pick up smaller fishes, I avoid feeders to feed my fish for health reasons. There are blood worms and night crawlers too...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can feed him catfish fillet, shell on shrimp and beef heart.


----------

